# Fursuit head help



## mojobojo (Sep 22, 2012)

I have been doing alot of reading and finally built up the courage to start building one. I am waiting on my fur to get here, so in the mean time I am working on sculpting the head. I have done very little sculpting and this is my first time working with upholstery foam so I don't know of I am heading in the right direction. I have been following the Matrices tutorial however I am using 1 inch instead of 1/2 inch foam and I am not using high density foam. I would like a few opinions on if I am heading in the right direction and some suggestions. So far I feel like I need to drop the forehead and elongate the snout. I am going for a Husky dog (Toony) look and I feel its just not going right.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8890073/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8890066/


----------



## Caedman (Sep 22, 2012)

I'm no professional fursuit maker, but that looks pretty good to me.  Remember, the ears will make a big difference, and the lower jaw will change the look also.  You can build up the cheeks, nose and jaw using more foam.  Those things and the fur will make a huge difference.  Did you start with concept art or a reference sheet?  Know where you're going or you won't know how to get there.  Most of all, keep going!  The difference between the high density and the basic foam really comes down to longevity.  Sweat will break down the cheaper foam quicker, so think about a balaclava underneath.  Also, be thinking about the eyes you plan to have, and cut your eye sockets to match.  Little bit's at a time tho, don't cut away too much all at once.

The great thing about cheaper foam is, if you make a mistake with it, no big deal.  Why practice with expensive stuff first? There are great links on the site to follow to purchase quality foam later when you are ready.  Using 1" foam may make it a bit harder to work with and get the shape you want, and building up the face may create an oversized head.  But keep going and don't get discouraged.

good luck!


----------



## jorinda (Sep 22, 2012)

I think the main problem is the point where the nose bridge and the forehead meet. It shouldn't be such a sharp bend, that makes the forehead look too big. You can add some foam to the bridge to even that bend out. Look at this for comparison: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/7703493/ http://www.furaffinity.net/view/5129902/


----------



## mojobojo (Sep 22, 2012)

I am working on adding the foam bridge, I feel like I need to still lower the forehead just a little so its not such a steep slant. However thanks, I think I may order a balaclava and try my hands at that as well. I definitely plan on making more than one fursuit so when I am confident enough I will go with the higher density foam.


----------



## mojobojo (Sep 23, 2012)

Here is an update, I did alot of work on it today. The only thing I feel needs to be done is the jaw looks like it has an underbite which I am carefully sculpting out because I would hate to mess it up.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8892615/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8892609/


----------



## Dokid (Sep 23, 2012)

Honestly it's looking much better! I love how the shape of the muzzle is coming out and the eyes seem to fit well with the face. Yeah the underbite of the lower jaw is there but with some sculpting that's easily fixable


----------



## mojobojo (Sep 24, 2012)

The jaw looks better now. When I start furring it I will decide if it needs to be pulled back a little bit more however I am pretty happy with the overall outcome of it. I definitely surpassed my own expectations.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8900499/


----------



## chewycuticle (Sep 25, 2012)

needs fuller cheeks


----------



## Dokid (Sep 25, 2012)

chewycuticle said:


> needs fuller cheeks



But don't over do it.


----------



## mojobojo (Sep 25, 2012)

How does this look? I added a bit if foam going from the muzzle to the cheeks to give it a little more definition and to dull out the sharp edge it had when connecting to the face. And it does seem to make the cheeks a bit fuller.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8910215/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8910239/


----------



## Dokid (Sep 25, 2012)

mojobojo said:


> How does this look? I added a bit if foam going from the muzzle to the cheeks to give it a little more definition and to dull out the sharp edge it had when connecting to the face. And it does seem to make the cheeks a bit fuller.
> 
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8910215/
> http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8910239/



It looks really awesome from the side view! you definitely made the cheeks fuller and made that grin shape. But the front...that area where the mouth meets looks a little odd as it's really boxy.


----------



## chewycuticle (Sep 25, 2012)

^ agreed. that looks a lot better


----------



## mojobojo (Sep 25, 2012)

Dokid said:


> It looks really awesome from the side view! you definitely made the cheeks fuller and made that grin shape. But the front...that area where the mouth meets looks a little odd as it's really boxy.


Yeah it does look boxy, I am going to carve down the sides a bit. I am being extra careful as I don't have proper carving tools, I have been using a pair of scissors and a razor blade.


----------



## Dokid (Sep 25, 2012)

mojobojo said:


> Yeah it does look boxy, I am going to carve down the sides a bit. I am being extra careful as I don't have proper carving tools, I have been using a pair of scissors and a razor blade.



Honestly all you need is a good pair of scissors. The only thing I found useful about an electric knife is that I could carve out large chunks accurately and it wouldn't be all choppy. Otherwise the head that I'm currently making (pictures are in my FA) was all sculpted with scissors.


----------



## mojobojo (Sep 27, 2012)

I carved the jaw down a bit more, its looking good to me. For some reason when I took a picture of it from the front it still looks blocky however I assure you it does not look that way looking at it in person. I am going to get to furring it tomorrow hopefully. I think once the fur is on its going to really even out all the places that look a bit off. Thank you guys for your help.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8919963/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8919972/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8919977/


----------



## mojobojo (Oct 8, 2012)

Furred and just about done. The eyes are needing work (they are not fully attached and I feel its a bit cross-eyed and uneven) and after that I plan on adding teeth and a tounge but have not yet because I feel I may remove the fur off of the bottom jaw and redo it. Needs a bit of grooming too.

http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8995536/
http://www.furaffinity.net/view/8995533/


----------



## Dokid (Oct 8, 2012)

The eyes look pretty good right now but I noticed that the fur wasn't going in the right direction. I mean you could leave it as is.

Also you might want to brush the fur a bit as it looks kinda scraggly.


----------



## mojobojo (Oct 8, 2012)

Dokid said:


> The eyes look pretty good right now but I noticed that the fur wasn't going in the right direction. I mean you could leave it as is.
> 
> Also you might want to brush the fur a bit as it looks kinda scraggly.



Which part is going in the wrong direction? And yeah I should have brushed it before I took a picture.


----------



## Dokid (Oct 8, 2012)

mojobojo said:


> Which part is going in the wrong direction? And yeah I should have brushed it before I took a picture.



The side of the muzzle. The fur looks like it's traveling down when it should be sideways going away from the front of the face.


----------



## sco0t (Oct 8, 2012)

The head is looking awesome. Maybe adding some shine to the eye would make it even nicer?


----------



## mojobojo (Oct 8, 2012)

Dokid said:


> The side of the muzzle. The fur looks like it's traveling down when it should be sideways going away from the front of the face.



Hmm, I thought it was suppose to go down. Alright I will try it going sideways.


----------

